# New winter sport from Canada



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mhj6lg8w5d4[/ame]


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 30, 2017)

I found a pile of bowling balls the other day in the woods. You are giving me ideas now about inventing a new American sport. Hmmmm


----------



## nealtw (Jan 30, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> I found a pile of bowling balls the other day in the woods. You are giving me ideas now about inventing a new American sport. Hmmmm



Kids play street hockey and they have a goal they put out on the street.
I saw two a while ago with plywood covering them with a hole just big enough for the small 5 pin bowling balls. They had painted sections on each side of the hole.


----------

